# DetailersDomain.com - Brand New Tesla P85 - gets the works and Xpel - Opti Coat



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

DetailersDomain.com - Brand New Tesla P85 - gets the works and Xpel Clear Film - Opti Coat

Customer brought us his brand new Tesla P85 for some much needed work - paint correction and prep for Opti Coat and Xpel Ultimate Installation.

To our surprised there were a few more defects on this one that I would have imagined.

Take a look at the full article below.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Sonax MultiStar and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up with steam
- Washed with ONR
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Uber Yellow Poly Clay Bar
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400
- Final Polish - Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6
- Last step - Opti Coat
- Final touches - Sonax Paint Cleaner
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior
- Vac
- Weather Tech mats cleaned up and protected with Wolf's Trim Coat
- Leather cleaned and protected with Wolf's Leather Sealant
- Glass Cleaned

Clear Film installed - Xpel Ultimate
- Full Hood
- Full Fenders
- Mirrors
- Full Front Bumper
- A Pillars
- Headlights
- Various strips around the car

Check out some of the photos of the work.

Mats were protected with Wolf's Textile Sealant









Weather Tech mats were cleaned up with warm water and 1Z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner and protected with Wolf's Trim Coat

















Some nice beading generated and a good indication it was properly applied









then we applied the Wolf's Chemcials Nano Leather Sealant, you can clearly see which side was coated

















New tire tend to have gunk on them. 









We removed it with Stoners Tarminator and Auto Finesse Obiltarate









So you remember the before shots didn't look to bad, here is the car all cleaned up - light scratches through out, water spots, swirls, imperfections.









After Menzerna FG400 and Sonax 4/6 we were able to remove the defects.









More of the same imperfections

















After









Clear Film Installation - Xpel Ultimate

A pillar

















Fenders

















We were lucky to get some sun!









































Click here for the complete article on the Brand New Tesla P85 - gets the works - Xpel - Opti Coat


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great First time i think I have seen one of these


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice job, as above don't think I've seen one of these before!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Didn't know what it was . Well nice !


----------

